# Hemorroidectomy



## paulavanderpool (Mar 7, 2012)

Does anyone know the correct coding of an excision of internal hermorroid. The code 46255 is for internal and external. The coders desk reference also states for internal and external. Should we use the unlised code 46999 as both was not done.

Thank you
Paula


----------



## AthensCoder (Mar 7, 2012)

Depends on the mehtod used.  Was the hemorroidectomy done via ligation with rubber bands or another method?


----------



## britbrit852003 (Mar 7, 2012)

The following codes are for internal hemorrhoiectomy:
46221
46945-46946
It depends on the method of removal for which one you should bill.


----------



## aranthony (Mar 7, 2012)

*Ranthony*

I am sitting here looking at the CPT Manual. Your excision code is on Pg 246 of the 2011 CPT manual.  its about the method for sure, hemrroidectomy, internal would be codes 46221, as well as 46945-46946. with mention of the methods.


----------



## cmartin (Mar 9, 2012)

Those codes (46221, 46945, 46946) are all for ligations. If the hemorrhoidectomy(s) were full surgical excisions, not by ligation, use 46255 for a single or 46260 for multiples, even if you have the occasional instance when the hemorrhoid(s) are internal only, w/o an external component. Your dx codes will reflect that fact.


----------

